# Aquarium Safe Magnets



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always liked magnetic suction cups, but they cost an arm and leg. Does anyone have experience with epoxy coated magnets? Below is a link to a listing on Amazon. Do you think they would be safe to crazy glue something to and put inside the aquarium?
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07Z3YLTZZ...ref_=pd_luc_rh_ci_mcx_mr_huc_d_03_01_t_img_lh


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If they are epoxy coated like it says, and there aren't any scratches, I think they would be safe in an aquarium. I have to wonder, though, why they also say they are coated with nickel, copper and nickel again to make them waterproof. So do they have this coating and the epoxy coating as well?
If they are epoxy coated, then you don't need to use the "sticky" tape on the magnet, just put a piece of steel on the outside of the glass, and the magnet will stay there.
I would ask the seller some questions.


----------

